# ما هي افضل الجامعات لتدريس الهندسة الطبيه



## NAIF ALANAZI (26 ديسمبر 2009)

ما هي افضل الجامعات لتدريس الهندسة الطبية وبالأخص هندسة معدات طبية
طبعا هدا سؤالي لكم لكي تعم الفائدة للجميع ؟


اما بنسبة لي اتمنى ان يكون هناك اي معلومات عن هدا التخصص لأنني حاولت انا أتفهم الأخرين في شرحهم للتخصص ولكن واجهت صعوبة في الفهم بسبب البدأ في الموضوع بشكل مبسط والدخول فجأة في أعماق الموضوع مما يسبب عدم الفهم للأشخاص من هم مثلي أرجو من الأخوان ان لا اكلف عليهم !!! انا ابحث عن شرح مبسط فقط وماطريقة دراسة التخصص تدريجا وما هي المواد المضمونة فية والأهم ما الوظيفة المستقبلية لهدا المجال وانا صرحة معجب فية وأميل للأحياء وافكر ايضا بعض الأحيان في تطوير الاشياء ((((بالأفكار)))) فقط وليس تطبيقيا واتمنى الاستفادة منكم 
واتمنى تحديد الجامعات في الدول لانني انا حاليا ادرس أللغة في بريطانيا وابحث عن جامعه ممتازة ولكن للاسف لم اجد ما اريد الا في لندن وانا ارغب في اي مدينة غير لندن لأسباب معيشية اتمنى المشاركة في اي شي أن وجد واكون شاكر لكم وانا اسف لاني كثرت عليكم في الأسئلة اخوكم نايف العنزي .


----------



## mohabd28eg (1 يناير 2010)

جامعة القاهرة - كلية الهندسة - هندسة حيوية طبية ومنظومات
http://manseng.net/showthread.php?t=27669

ده رابط القسم وكل المواد الدراسة التي تدرس به
http://www.eng.cu.edu.eg/dept/ar/sbe/index.htm

لو حضرتك احتجت اكتب ليك بقية الجامعات بالعالم العربي ومواقعها اكتبها ليك

برجاء التوفيق


----------

